# Bonnet chip repair guide.



## Sicskate

Work was a tad slow last week, so i thought i'd take advantage and make this quide.

the bonnet in question,
2012 Ford S-MAX
Panther black.










the chips were 3-4mm in diameter each.

Start by scotching the chips, making sure the centre of the chips are etched.
This is to help the new paint hold.









next its time for paint 1:1:1 base/lacquer/hardner








mix paint well.

Clean the area with silicon inferno (no pics).
this is to remove dust from the scotching from the chip.

Add the paint with a thin brush, i used a 1mm fine tipped brush.
When adding the paint, you don't want to put a massive blob in, but you ideally need the new paint to overlap the outside of the chip by 0.5mm.









Time to get some heat on it. 15mins at160 degrees Fahrenheit should do, but a few hours in the sun will do the job.









After a bake,









Due to the size of these chips, i decided to let this area cool and re-bake them again for good luck.

Once cooled, I'm using a paint shaving block to trim the new paint down to a closer to level point.

























The dark shiny bits are the LOW parts.
So its time to scotch it up and put some fresh paint back in.

















So after a re-bake and cool down, i've shaved it down again abd all was good.

A quick flat with some wet'n'dry 2000 paper and a rubber block to keep it flat.









Other chipped areas i was working on.









Time for some polish (med cutting compound)








with a lambs wool head.









Area polished.









Time for a very soft swirl / hologram remover with a very soft foam head on a slow steady speed.

























Wiped down with a microfibre cloth









Now time for some wax. apparently up & down reduces shadows.









Left to cure for 5 mins and wiped off.


















Finished article :dance:









And off it goes along the production line.

I'd like to add, that the bonnet was not detailed in anyway at this point.


----------



## alphaj12

You must have nerves of steel

I couldn't dream of taking scotch pads or sandpaper to my pride and joy even though my bonnet is a mass of stone chips


----------



## Jody 4444

That's very impressive :thumb:


----------



## squiggs

Good job, but baked at 160c ? I hope this was a typo, if not you're lucky the bumper wasn't a molten mess on the floor.


----------



## Sicskate

squiggs said:


> Good job, but baked at 160c ? I hope this was a typo, if not you're lucky the bumper wasn't a molten mess on the floor.


Lol, oops I meant Fahrenheit


----------



## squiggs

Sicskate said:


> Lol, oops I meant Fahrenheit


My mistake you did put Fahrenheit. Still a bit high and tempting solvent pop I would have thought - especially on black.


----------



## durmz

I like this, really need to have a go at this. Whats the smallest amount of paint you can buy from normal paint traders?


----------



## Sicskate

durmz said:


> I like this, really need to have a go at this. Whats the smallest amount of paint you can buy from normal paint traders?


I'm not too sure?

I have used halfords custom mixed paint before, it's about £10 but has the clear and hardener mixed in already.


----------



## Bill58

That's a very good guide, thanks for posting.


----------



## Philb1965

I think you've inspired me to try this out on my front bumper. If all goes well it will give me the confidence to tackle a few on the bonnet. Cheers.


----------



## streaky

Nice write up.


----------



## Sicskate

A bumper is a different kettle of fish, be careful.

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## k9vnd

Good write up and some quality shot's. In the process of doing little bit's here n there on my own car although using the same method but allowing the paint blob's to dry ive just been refining them with the wet n dry and have found that menz fg500 on a orange/yellow cg hex pad bring's them down and further wolf's wp-3n/2n on a lake county polishing pad followed by the wolf's wp-1n to jewel it off.
Really it's not as hard a task to do but little reserch in pad's/polish and your laughing.


----------



## durmz

Sicskate said:


> I'm not too sure?
> 
> I have used halfords custom mixed paint before, it's about £10 but has the clear and hardener mixed in already.


Ive heard nothing but bad things about halfords paint though, seem alright a colour match to you before?


----------



## Sicskate

Colour match is never guaranteed, but their paint goes very solid and does the job. I'd rather have a slightly off coloured chip on my bonnet than a rusty chip 

If you don't like the look of the colour when they mix it up, just walk away. 

This above method will can be very awkward when it comes to candys, pearls, but the hardest to do are silvers. 

The silver paint doesn't agree with the hardener, so can turn a nasty grey  but we have tinters to add to the base to calm them down.


----------



## theshrew

I got some touch up paint from the dealers ( Ford ) last Sat £10.25 or something like that it was. 

Ive not used it yet so cant tell you what its like. 

However when i asked on here others said they have used paints4u think it was called which comes highly recomended.


----------



## theshrew

Question for OP 

The touch up paint i got came in 2 bottles. 1 paint + 1 laquer Ford Performance Blue it is. 

I presume to layer them id have to keep the paint lower than the level of the origonal paint then build up over that with the laquer ? 

Or 

Could i mix both together and build it up like you have ?


----------



## Sicskate

Are you sure it's not hardener instead of lacquer? 

I'd be tempted to mix a tiny bit together and leave it for an hour to see what happens. Some times the metallics go crazy and the mix will go too thin to use. 

But I guess you could just do a thin layer of base, then add the lacquer later. 

If you decide not to use your paint, I could mix you up a tiny pot of performance blue and some Hardener, ready to mix together and use.


----------



## VenomUK

Could you tell me more about the paint mix please, what did you use and where did you get it from? I have some stone chips and want to touch mine up with the same outcome you achieved, un-floored and perfect


----------



## Sicskate

I work for a ford refurbishing centre, so we have a big cupboard full of all the different colours. 
We just take what colour we need and add hardened.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Where are you based? That's an epic job

Would love you to sort our Alfa Red Brera & GT for us:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

I live in Kent, CT9 4EX.


----------



## theshrew

Sicskate said:


> Are you sure it's not hardener instead of lacquer?
> 
> I'd be tempted to mix a tiny bit together and leave it for an hour to see what happens. Some times the metallics go crazy and the mix will go too thin to use.
> 
> But I guess you could just do a thin layer of base, then add the lacquer later.
> 
> If you decide not to use your paint, I could mix you up a tiny pot of performance blue and some Hardener, ready to mix together and use.


LOL i dunno i presumed it was lacquer i will have to have a look :thumb:I will mix a bit see what happens to it then. If it goes think i wont bother with it.

Thats a very kind offer if i need some i will give you a shout thanks very much :thumb:

Ive gotta order some new polish and pads first before i do anything anyway hopefully will get that donr next week so i can get cracking.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Sicskate said:


> I live in Kent, CT9 4EX.


That's a shame as I'm in Warwickshire but I'm flying out of Gatwick for a long weekend on 26/10/12


----------



## VenomUK

Sicskate said:


> I work for a ford refurbishing centre, so we have a big cupboard full of all the different colours.
> We just take what colour we need and add hardened.


What would I need to do mine, I have a Volvo and have the tough up pen and clear coat pen.

What else is needed and can a mix it together?


----------



## Sicskate

I've just seen a chipex video...

First opinion is that it's BS, how could it possibly work?

Anyone here actually tried it? 

I'm not convinced by the video, nor the camera angle.


----------



## Kirkyworld

Brilliant well done, not sure I have the guts to try it though


----------



## skiri

Very nice results indeed.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

thanx alot for this guide man, i will be trying it out soon!


----------



## Danman

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Where are you based? That's an epic job
> 
> Would love you to sort our Alfa Red Brera & GT for us:thumb:


I'd love you to do my Brera bonnet too!


----------



## enc

nice guide, thanks for taking the time ;-)


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

You make it look so easy, inspiring though!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

So...."scotching".....what's that for the uninitiated?


----------



## Sicskate

It's to remove the loose paint on the edges of the chip and to rough the area up for the fresh paint to grab onto. 

If you don't do it, the fresh paint will just fall out.


----------



## RoyW80

What grade/ colour pads did you use to scotch??


----------



## Hufty

Could you restore the finish by hand or has it got to be done by machine?

That's a good job there,


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Yeah, Roy's question about what you use to do it will also be a helpful to know.

I've got a Panther Black Fiesta as it happens and need to do the exact same thing. On the doors more than the bonnet. 

Also, lets say I haven't got access to a heat lamp - would a halogen help?


----------



## Sicskate

I've just had an email from Amazon with these on sale.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RI9GF0/ref=pe_62810_143739170_em_1p_0_ti

Even if you're only doing a few chips on your own car, they look like a cheaper option for a paint shaver.


----------



## Sicskate

Mother-Goose said:


> Yeah, Roy's question about what you use to do it will also be a helpful to know.
> 
> I've got a Panther Black Fiesta as it happens and need to do the exact same thing. On the doors more than the bonnet.
> 
> Also, lets say I haven't got access to a heat lamp - would a halogen help?


Sorry, only just seen this.

Leaving the touched in paint over night would do the job.

I used a lambs wool with 3m finesse it (purple) to remove the flatting mark, then again finesse it with a 3m Orange hex pad to remove swirls and holograms.


----------



## Sicskate

Small bump


----------



## SamD

Another great write up, I normally apply base then a drop of clear - wet flat - polish with good results.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Thanks Sickstate,

Can I just ask for clarification with regards to the Scotching - what would you use for that? It's the only bit I can't find an answer for in the thread.


----------



## James_R

Sicskate
Great thread
I have a customer at work with a paint chip in his car that he is bringing in on Monday and I have the paints and pads, polishes and wet/dry papers.

Your thread has inspired me that its going to be possible for me to make a top job now.


----------



## James_R

Mother-Goose said:


> Thanks Sickstate,
> 
> Can I just ask for clarification with regards to the Scotching - what would you use for that? It's the only bit I can't find an answer for in the thread.


http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...s-preparation/halfords-contour-sanding-sponge


----------



## Sicskate

No problem 

Good luck, I'm sure it will all go well


----------



## Blue

Great work!

A mate of mine has asked me to have a bash at filling in a key scratch that's about 3 feet long! From reading this, it seems that before I paint I should be "scotching" it, does that basically mean giving the area a rub with wet and dry? If so, should it be wet, or dry?  How does this get into the actual scratch to make any difference?


----------



## benysound

That's very impressive


----------



## chillaw

Very nice job


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Wow, it's been 4 years since I made this thread


----------



## AndyN01

And it remains brilliant.....:thumb::thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to post and having the skill to show us how.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## moochin

@sicskate I've just watched your video on the tube and subscribed to it. Do you do private jobs by any chance?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Not really, as I don't have insurance  

But I'm more than happy to help out where I can


----------



## Jamesrt2004

Sicskate said:


> Not really, as I don't have insurance
> 
> But I'm more than happy to help out where I can


Sicskate, what would be the process for Ford pearlescent molten orange?

I got stuck driving past a gritter the other day and now my car looks crap with chips all over 

As I understand the Ford kit for this colour is a 2 set kit. The basecoat red + clearcoat pencil then basecoat 2 molten orange. Also it comes with a clearcoat pencil.

Struggling to find anywhere to get a single stage paint from for this. Not sure how I'd go about getting the layers anywhere near correct


----------



## Sicskate

Would you believe I work for a ford refurbishment centre 

We have a single stage for the fiestas molten, but I believe it goes dark when heated dry....

But, we have been testing a different shade which works well.

Ah, just remembered, Mars red from the ecosport matches really well too.

I've been using this guy for years, always been really happy with the paints.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201237560465

You'll need either a smaller brush or ****tail sticks though as his brushes are far too big.


----------



## Or6699

wow! thanks!


----------



## jduan

nice job. great guide. thanks!


----------



## BennyS3

Grey job mate I may have to try this on the Audi 👍🏼


----------



## pete5570

Could you put up a link to the YouTube video, I have had a look but can't seem to find it. I can't see the pictures in the guide, just the photo bucket sign.
Thanks.


----------



## Sicskate

Oh no, I didn't realise I'd hosted the pics on photobucket?!? 

I'll have a look into it a bit later. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete5570

Thanks for that. Someone mentioned a video. Do you have a link to it?

Pete.


----------



## Sicskate

It's nothing special, but here's a link 🙂






Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete5570

Sorry, I thought it was a video of the procedures in the post.


----------



## andyfish

I got an awful stone chip on the bonnet of my 4 week old Focus RS. Caused a dent in the bonnet too. The Chips away type bloke couldn't deal with it so went off to a bodyshop in Ashton in Makerfield. Superb job and would recommend them if anyone needs work in the North West of England.

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## LSpec

nice work, thank you for share this.
too bad photobucket has watermark.


----------



## Christian6984

LSpec said:


> nice work, thank you for share this.
> too bad photobucket has watermark.


I know its a pain in the backside, really good guide. I usually use waybackmachine which archives some pages so you can see pictures that aren't even there anymore. Unfortunately this page isn't archived.

I know its slow and inconvenient, but if you right click a picture and click 'open image in a new tab' will show it without the photomark


----------



## Sicskate

Pictures are still working for me???

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Sicskate said:


> Pictures are still working for me???
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


they still work for me, but shame about what photobucket did and now stuck with there banner through the photos, especially since its right on the part you want to see in this instance. Hence if you right click and press ' view image in another tab' will see it without the watermark :thumb:


upload for facebook


----------



## macca666

Sicskate said:


> Pictures are still working for me???
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Still showing fine for me as well :thumb:


----------

